# What's going on inside my amps ???



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Is this normal ??? 




























I hope this still lies in accordance with my New Year's Resolution. :food-smiley-004:


*:Wish we had some laugh smilies:*


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Someone has a lot of time on their hands. I like it ! :banana:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Does this constitute amp porn?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

$ucking eh Bro... Very cool.

Khing


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

I laughed like hell.


----------

